# Cebit 2011: Leserreporter gesucht, die ersten Redakteure bereits vor Ort



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Cebit 2011: Leserreporter gesucht, die ersten Redakteure bereits vor Ort gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Cebit 2011: Leserreporter gesucht, die ersten Redakteure bereits vor Ort


----------



## k1337oris (28. Februar 2011)

könnte schwer werden den notizblock zu benutzen, so ganz ohne stift


----------



## xTc (28. Februar 2011)

Sieht so aus wie das Bild aus dem letzten Jahr. 

Edit: Treffer.  KLICK MICH


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Februar 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Sieht so aus wie das Bild aus dem letzten Jahr.
> 
> Edit: Treffer.  KLICK MICH


 
Auch wir müssen sparen.


----------



## Steff456 (28. Februar 2011)

Ich bin wieder am Do. dabei und werd mal schauen, was ich so in Erfahrung bringen kann.


----------



## JuliusS (28. Februar 2011)

Ich bin diesmal das erstemal da . Allerdings erst am Samstag , das ist wahrscheinlich dann für euch uninteressant , wenn dann noch Bilder oder ähnliches gemacht werden ?!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Februar 2011)

Nein, das ist auf jeden Fall interessant, da gerade am Wochenende anderes Programm als unter der Woche ist.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (28. Februar 2011)

Ich bin am Mittwoch vor Ort  schreibt was am Sammstag war


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Februar 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Sieht so aus wie das Bild aus dem letzten Jahr.
> 
> Edit: Treffer.  KLICK MICH


 
U.a. zu erkennen an dem 2010er Datum .....


Aber: Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss dass ihr ernsthaft so verrückt wart einen eurer Presseausweise als Screen hier abzulichten?! 


Dass da niemand auf die Idee kam sich ne Kopie anzufertigen ... probieren kann mans ja mal, hoch genug war die Auflösung vom Bild ja, mit einer wenig Nachbearbeitung hätte das 'n schönes Plagiat gegeben. 




Nur zu blöd, schon das zweite Mal in Folge dass ich einfach keine Zeit hab um hoch nach Hannover zur CeBit zu fahren ... ach, verdammt, und das obwohl ich dank meiner Premiumausgabe ja sogar schon mal 'n Ticket hätt. xD


----------



## TommiX1980 (28. Februar 2011)

Ich bin morgen, auch das erste mal bei der Cebit. Hoffentlich lässt sich AMD nicht lumpen und man bekommt Bulldozer zu Gesicht.^^
Fahre von einer Umschulung zum IT-System-Elektroniker aus und müssen noch ne Präsentation über Prozessorarchitekturen erarbeiten. Da käme Bulldozer sehr gut.^^


----------



## Venkman (28. Februar 2011)

> Am Ende der Messe küren wir den PCGH-Leserreporter 2011.



Gibts was zu gewinnen oder Ruhm und Ehre?


----------



## Skysnake (1. März 2011)

Also ich werde am Donnerstag+Freitag da sein, und auf jeden Fall mit Enermax ausführlich unterhalten. Konnte einen Termin bei denen Ergattern. Zu deren Neuerungen wird es also von mir also sicher etwas geben. Ansonsten mal schauen was es so gibt.

Allerdings würde ich es gut finden, wenn man euch per Post die Sachen schicken könnte. Ich werd nämlich sicherlich über 10GB an Bildern knipsen, und da macht das uploaden keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. März 2011)

Venkman schrieb:


> Gibts was zu gewinnen oder Ruhm und Ehre?


 
Es gibt auf jeden Fall was. Wir überlegen uns was.


----------



## Skysnake (2. März 2011)

Na das hört man doch gerne 

Wie sieht es jetzt aber eigentlich mit den Bildern aus. Kann man euch das jetzt auch per DVD schicken? 

Würde halt einfach paar DVD´s voll machen und die vorsortierten Bilder könnt ihr euch dann selbst aussuchen und nachbearbeiten falls erforderlich. Mit RAW geht das ja ganz gut


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. März 2011)

Bitte keine Raws, JPEG reicht auch. Wäre dann halt ziemlich nach der Cebit.


----------



## Skysnake (2. März 2011)

Naja, so 2-3 Tage, länger dauert das nicht wirklich mit der Post, und auf der CeBIT wird sich denk ich eh kaum einer den Web-Zugang geben.... Ich hab mir ja überlegt ob ich den nehmen soll, als ich dann aber die Preise gesehen habe, habe ich mich sehr schnell um entschieden. 

Btw. Ihr seid doch am Donnerstag noch auf der CeBIT am ASUS Stand. Da könnte man euch die DVD sogar direkt in die Hand drücken. Schneller geht es wohl nicht mehr


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. März 2011)

Bild eins War ja klar...^^

Naja is halt eine Tusse nicht meine Geschmack für was längeres aber mal für so 1 bis 5 Stunden gern 
Naja sonst ganz coole Bilder


----------



## PixelSign (3. März 2011)

das video fetzt, wie schön leistung im überfluss doch sein kann


----------



## NeroNobody (3. März 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Bild eins War ja klar...^^
> 
> Naja is halt eine Tusse nicht meine Geschmack für was längeres aber mal für so 1 bis 5 Stunden gern
> Naja sonst ganz coole Bilder



Was isn das fürn dummer Kommentar?! 

Nero


----------



## Dommerle (3. März 2011)

Boah, sind da geile Dinge dabei... 
Das Sapphire URIEL Teil gefällt mir iwie!


----------



## Citynomad (3. März 2011)

OMG Ihr habt den Jung da nicht ernsthaft mit nem Telefon (naja, Nokia N800) über die Cebit flitzen lassen?! Ich finde man sollte um den eigenen Anspruch an das Magazin und die Seite zu wahren doch auch ein paar Grundanforderungen an die Technik eines Leserreporters stellen. Kann ja nicht jeder mit ner D3 rumlaufen  aber wenigstens ne vernünftige Kompakte oder ne einfache DSLR sollte man schon erwarten können... dann werden die Bilder auch scharf.


----------



## Jarafi (3. März 2011)

Echt schöne Bilder dabei ,
Wie heißt die Marke von den letzten schwarz/gelben Netzteilen, ich kanns leider nicht entziffern.


----------



## Ripcord (4. März 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Echt schöne Bilder dabei ,
> Wie heißt die Marke von den letzten schwarz/gelben Netzteilen, ich kanns leider nicht entziffern.


 
Schau mal hier:
Schwarzberg-Plugin : Reeven





Citynomad schrieb:


> OMG Ihr habt den Jung da nicht ernsthaft mit nem Telefon (naja, Nokia N800) über die Cebit flitzen lassen?! Ich finde man sollte um den eigenen Anspruch an das Magazin und die Seite zu wahren doch auch ein paar Grundanforderungen an die Technik eines Leserreporters stellen. Kann ja nicht jeder mit ner D3 rumlaufen  aber wenigstens ne vernünftige Kompakte oder ne einfache DSLR sollte man schon erwarten können... dann werden die Bilder auch scharf.



War privat auf der CeBit 

Es war auch das N8-00, nicht das N800.


----------



## Citynomad (4. März 2011)

Darf sich doch jeder mal vertippen, oder?  Kann EXIF-Daten schon richtig lesen 

Nur wenn das Ganze als Leserreporter im Titel benannt wird und eben solcher auch im Vorfeld gesucht wurde, erwartet man von Bildern schon etwas mehr, als mit nem Telefon geknipst. Sonst hätte man es lieber "Impressionen eines Lesers" nennen sollen. Für Lesertests erwartet man ja auch ne vernünftige Kamera


----------



## Ripcord (4. März 2011)

Bin mir sicher, im Forum wird noch etwas richtiges von einem User kommen, meine Bilder sind eher spontan entstanden.

Und vielleicht kaufe ich ja noch eine richtige Kamera für nächstes Jahr


----------



## Skysnake (5. März 2011)

Sodele ich hab es jetzt auch zurück geschafft und kann dann die nächsten Tage auch meine Zusammenfassungen schreiben. Ist irgendwie verdammt viel geworden. Vor Ende der nächsten Woche werde ich wohl nicht fertig werden. 

Für alle Inteljünger gibt es auf jeden Fall auch etwas positives zu berichten


----------



## Steff456 (5. März 2011)

Mein Beitrag kommt nachher irgendwann. Sind wieder viel zu viele Bilder und Storys geworden.

Edit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...cebit-bilder-und-impressionen-donnerstag.html


----------



## Skysnake (6. März 2011)

Sodele von mir nimmt der erste Artikel so langsam auch Formen an.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/cebit/143830-skysnake-auf-der-cebit-tag-1-erste-story-alle-bilder-im-album.html


----------



## Manny G. (7. März 2011)

Ich will den Sythe Susanoo.


----------



## nme1337 (7. März 2011)

Was ich ganz interressant fand:
extremecooling - CeBIT News: NOFEN zeigt komplett lüfterlosen PC


----------



## Explosiv (7. März 2011)

Die Cougar-Lüfter machen ja richtig was her  .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------

